# Ladymontava's vet school graduation present...



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Ok...the time has come!!!!















Several people are interested in helping collect money so that Jaimie can either have her pup shipped to her, or better yet...fly to go get the pup herself. 

This would be SM's graduation present to Jaimie for all of her help with medical advice as well computer and technical help like our siggies...a small token of our appreciation.









Here is how I have it planned right now....

*There is no set amount. Anything you can or want to give will help out.
*Jaimie will get a list of the contributors with her $$ at the end-no individual names and amounts will be shared with her. If you want to share what you gave, then you can let her know.








*Only the running total and names of contributors will be listed on the forum.
*We will aim high and hope that we can get enough that she can fly to get her...hotel overnight....and fly back.
*Anything over that amount will be given to her to spend on the new pup. (to cover the puppy shower idea...







)
*Paypal only...most of us have used that to upgrade on this site and donate a few months back.
*If you want to participate, please PM me and I will send you my paypal information.
*I will attempt to check in when possible, but be patient if you don't hear from me. I check in several times a day...but sometimes I won't have time to reply to everyone.
*When you send your paypal...PLEASE include your screen name in the message box. I am sure emails will not be familiar to me.
*If you wish for your name and/or donation amount to be anonymous..please enter that in the message box also.
*I will send the $$ to Jaimie when it is all collected. She can purchase her ticket and go get her new baby.

Questions?!
I am sure there is some detail I have left out!!!!











**EDIT!!!! No individual amounts will be sent to Jaimie....just the list of contributors and the total amount given. Please remember this is her graduation present from all of us!!!!!!


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

Oh, what a good idea.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I have a concern or two about letting Jaimie know what amount people gave...
I don't want that to scare people away from giving if you feel like you can't give as much...
I don't have to give her the amounts...but for now...just send me the message in the paypal message box....that you want your amount to remain anonymous....









ALSO....

Please be aware that there IS a paypal fee....for example...if you donate 25.00...the actual amount after fees is only 23.97. Just so you know. Paypal has to make some money off our convenience!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Will Pam who donated please send me your screen name through PM?


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

paypal sent


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

So far we have....$136.07!!!!

Gift Givers so far....
















Kallie/Catcher's Mom
Pico's Parent (I think!







)
Mimi2
Joe
Cindysilver
Sylphide/Shrek's Mom

Great job for one evening!!!!
Keep them coming!!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Total so far...$268.98

Contributors....


Kallie/Catcher's Mom
Pico's Parent (I think! )
Mimi2
Joe
Cindysilver
Sylphide/Shrek's Mom
Msmagnolia
Poochiesmom


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Wow!!! That is amazing that there is that much money already- in just one day!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> Wow!!! That is amazing that there is that much money already- in just one day!![/B]



She is greatly appreciated around here!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Total= $$$$ 347.40



Kallie/Catcher's Mom
Pico's Parent (I think! )
Mimi2
Joe
Cindysilver
Sylphide/Shrek's Mom
Msmagnolia
Poochiesmom
Frosty'smom
Triste
MMO
Elliesmommy


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

wow guys..ive already been crying....but now im crying b/c of this...u all r so wonderful!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

I just saw this thread, just curious...what is the deadline?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Good question! When does Lady M graduate?


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> Good question! When does Lady M graduate?[/B]


She has a ticker at the bottom of her posts...I think it is this spring.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Gotcha! I didn't think it was for awhile, but I thought I missed something!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

im getting the puppy in march..i know its a little early..but that is when it is available







thanks everyone!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Just a thought...I think it'd be good to set a deadline though ?? That way she can be planning on how she'll spend it!!! As we all know, she is getting a new pup in March, so this money will come in handy for all the things she will need, etc. If anyone misses the deadline and wants to contribute, they could always send her a check on their own ... ???? What about February 10 ?

Another reason not to drag this out is I'm sure this is taking a bit of Traci's time and she may not want to be responsible for this for weeks and weeks.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

The deadline is February 10......


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Current total: $$$448.45











Kallie/Catcher's Mom
Pico's Parent (I think! )
Mimi2
Joe
Cindysilver
Sylphide/Shrek's Mom
Msmagnolia
Poochiesmom
Frosty'smom
Triste
MMO
Elliesmommy
KAB
littlepeanut
RubyJeansmom



I apologize if I type any names incorrectly with spelling etc.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

what an INCREDIBLE response!!! OMG


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

It's great to be a part of this. Jaimie has become a wonderful friend to me. She puts her heart into her work and I know she'll make a wonderful caring vet.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> It's great to be a part of this. Jaimie has become a wonderful friend to me. She puts her heart into her work and I know she'll make a wonderful caring vet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Truer words have never been spoken! I could write volumes with first hand knowledge supporting this. The people on this board are more fortunate than they realize to have Jaimie's input.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww shucks


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Current total...$$516.49 !!!!!</span>

<span style="color:#CC0000">
Kallie/Catcher's Mom
Pico's Parent (I think! )
Mimi2
Joe
Cindysilver
Sylphide/Shrek's Mom
Msmagnolia
Poochiesmom
Frosty'smom
Triste
MMO
Elliesmommy
KAB
littlepeanut
RubyJeansmom
Carol Ann
HappyB
Sparkey


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Current total...$$516.49 !!!!!</span>
> 
> <span style="color:#CC0000">
> Kallie/Catcher's Mom
> ...


Wow, that's great!! I was hoping we'd get to at least $500 but we're already surpassed that. Awesome!!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> Current total...$$516.49 !!!!![/B]


that is just awesome


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Current Total:$$ 567.07</span>

<span style="color:#FF0000">
Kallie/Catcher's Mom
Pico's Parent (I think! )
Mimi2
Joe
Cindysilver
Sylphide/Shrek's Mom
Msmagnolia
Poochiesmom
Frosty'smom
Triste
MMO
Elliesmommy
KAB
littlepeanut
RubyJeansmom
Carol Ann
HappyB
Sparkey
3maltloves4me
maltx3


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

i just sent my pay pal!!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Traci,I want to thank you for stepping up to the plate and handling all this! I know how busy your life is and it says alot about you to take this on! So great big







for you!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i have a "?" if something happens with this breeder and i find a more expensive pup somewhere i could drive..would u guys object to me putting this money towards the pup...i have no probs if u want the money back ...i just need a backup plan, cause right now i have yet to see pics of this baby and im begining to get concerned


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> i have a "?" if something happens with this breeder and i find a more expensive pup somewhere i could drive..would u guys object to me putting this money towards the pup...i have no probs if u want the money back ...i just need a backup plan, cause right now i have yet to see pics of this baby and im begining to get concerned[/B]


Jaimie, my monetary gift to you was to celebrate your graduation from vet school. 
What you do with it is totally up to you.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=147076
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto from me!


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Same here. The $$$ is for you, Jaimie...


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

What you do with the money is totally up to you!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

same here. Just a small gift for you. we wont ask you what you did with it


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Same here, Jaimie! Whatever will make you happy works for me


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

$$624.43</span>

<span style="color:#000099">
Kallie/Catcher's Mom
Pico's Parent 
Mimi2
Joe
Cindysilver
Sylphide/Shrek's Mom
Msmagnolia
Poochiesmom
Frosty'smom
Triste
MMO
Elliesmommy
KAB
littlepeanut
RubyJeansmom
Carol Ann
HappyB
Sparkey
3maltloves4me
maltx3
Paris
Steponme
Carla


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

Same here, Jaimie, do with it as you please! This was a gift for your graduation and a thank you from all of us for the help you give us!!!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I agree, it's a gift, do whatever you want with the money!! Do we all get to be the new babies Aunts and Uncles??


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

you know how I feel already Jaimie...


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Same here. Any puppy is great. Enjoy ,you earned it. 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I agree with everyone too!!


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

I just read this and really wanted to be a part of it. During the hurricanes (Katrina and Wilma) Bella was acting all crazy and I posted to see if I can give her Benadryl and Jaime immediately answered my post with the dosage to give her. She was there for me when Bella and I really needed her and I'll never forget that.

Congratulations Jaime and I wish you the best...from the bottom of my heart


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Same goes for me. A gift is a gift; it's yours to do with what you will. We're just all so happy for you and proud of you!!!


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

Same goes for me. Do whatever you want with it. Jamie made Macy's siggy. Isn't it cute!!!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> I agree with everyone too!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

$$667.52


Kallie/Catcher's Mom
Pico's Parent 
Mimi2
Joe
Cindysilver
Sylphide/Shrek's Mom
Msmagnolia
Poochiesmom
Frosty'smom
Triste
MMO
Elliesmommy
KAB
littlepeanut
RubyJeansmom
Carol Ann
HappyB
Sparkey
3maltloves4me
maltx3
Paris
Steponme
Carla
mylittlebella
malteseadorabella


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

wow, let's make it $1000 , I know we could do it


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Wow, great idea, I'd love to make a donation, don't know why I missed this thread!!!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

It is a gift for you Jaimie. Whatever you use it for is fine with me. I appreciate you so much, more than I think you know. Enjoy, enjoy & enjoy; CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

$$724.88</span>

<span style="color:#000099">
Kallie/Catcher's Mom
Pico's Parent 
Mimi2
Joe
Cindysilver
Sylphide/Shrek's Mom
Msmagnolia
Poochiesmom
Frosty'smom
Triste
MMO
Elliesmommy
KAB
littlepeanut
RubyJeansmom
Carol Ann
HappyB
Sparkey
3maltloves4me
maltx3
Paris
Steponme
Carla
mylittlebella
malteseadorabella
TuckersMom
DanaH
TheButtercup


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> $$724.88[/B]


Wooo Hoooo!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

wooohoooo! pixel could possibly be the most anxiously anticipated puppy this board has ever seen!







































ann marie and the "but parker, i still wub you bestest!














" buttercup


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, if you don't get a puppy, I want my money back! 

Just kidding. I had to buck the trend just because........you can go get permanent cosmetics with it if you want. Or take a spa day. Whatever. You have been such a wonderful resource for this forum that I am delighted to have the opportunity to say thank you in a meaningful way as you graduate from a tough course of study.
























If 11 more people give just $25 each (plus the paypal fee) we'll be at $1000.00! Let's GO Spoiled Malteseses!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG! When I saw the posts hoping for $1,000, I thought to myself... well, if we can just get to $750 wouldn't that be great... well, it looks like $750 is almost a reality so $1,000 may actually happen!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Yay!!!!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

omg i cant believe you guys are being so generous! i am shocked and have never felt so appreciated!..I love you guys and it is my pleasure helping eveyone out. I think i am going to be forever in debt to all of u!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

we love you!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> omg i cant believe you guys are being so generous! i am shocked and have never felt so appreciated!..I love you guys and it is my pleasure helping eveyone out. I think i am going to be forever in debt to all of u!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jaimie, 
You forgot to read the fine print. You are going to become a traveling vet. Your specialty will be Maltese and their obsessive owners. You will go from one end of the country to the other making us happy


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=147933
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's the best idea yet!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> Jaimie,
> You forgot to read the fine print. You are going to become a traveling vet. Your specialty will be Maltese and their obsessive owners. You will go from one end of the country to the other making us happy
> 
> 
> ...


awww does that mean i have to wait for the buttercup to be sick before we see Dr Jaimie?!?!? if so, i see a parker-napping in the works....muaahhahaaaaahhaaaa!!!!!!









ann marie and the "...and pixel makes three!" buttercup


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> omg i cant believe you guys are being so generous! i am shocked and have never felt so appreciated!..I love you guys and it is my pleasure helping eveyone out. I think i am going to be forever in debt to all of u!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jaimie, you are always appreciated here!! I don't know what we would do without you







Thank you for everything you do...especially just being who you are!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

$$777.68

</span>
<span style="color:#FF0000">
Kallie/Catcher's Mom
Pico's Parent 
Mimi2
Joe
Cindysilver
Sylphide/Shrek's Mom
Msmagnolia
Poochiesmom
Frosty'smom
Triste
MMO
Elliesmommy
KAB
littlepeanut
RubyJeansmom
Carol Ann
HappyB
Sparkey
3maltloves4me
maltx3
Paris
Steponme
Carla
mylittlebella
malteseadorabella
TuckersMom
DanaH
TheButtercup
Kylee'smom
Bijousmom


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

COME ON GUYS...ONLY A FEW DAYS LEFT TO CONTRIBUTE TO LADYM'S GRADUATION PRESENT!!!

LET'S GET TO $1,000.00


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

> COME ON GUYS...ONLY A FEW DAYS LEFT TO CONTRIBUTE TO LADYM'S GRADUATION PRESENT!!!
> 
> LET'S GET TO $1,000.00
> 
> ...


YES!!! LET'S MAKE IT HAPPEN. SHE IS ALWAYS THERE FOR ALL OF US.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i just wanted to update everyone....i was looking at a pup but decided she didnt have the look for me...but good news is a pup that has the look i want was just born and she will be ready the last weekend of April. i decided it is best i wait for my dream pup then to settle...so now i have a little more time to prepare


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> i just wanted to update everyone....i was looking at a pup but decided she didnt have the look for me...but good news is a pup that has the look i want was just born and she will be ready the last weekend of April. i decided it is best i wait for my dream pup then to settle...so now i have a little more time to prepare
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm so glad you have found that little girl for you. I agree that you shouldn't settle because she will be with you for years. One thing I would like to point out is that the "look" can change with age. Don't rule out some pups because some of the ugliest little ones turn out to be the most beautiful. Also, if you are going for the "baby doll" face, I assume you know to ask what direction the hair grows on the face==toward or away from the eyes.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=149287
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Faye, you've got my curiosity up... would you explain more about what it means for the hair to grow away or toward the eyes?


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=149327
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would love to hear about that too!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=149287
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me three! I don't particularly want a "babydoll face", but sure would like to know what is meant by which way the hair grows. At what age would you look for this?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

$$885.03



Kallie/Catcher's Mom
Pico's Parent 
Mimi2
Joe
Cindysilver
Sylphide/Shrek's Mom
Msmagnolia
Poochiesmom
Frosty'smom
Triste
MMO
Elliesmommy
KAB
littlepeanut
RubyJeansmom
Carol Ann
HappyB
Sparkey
3maltloves4me
maltx3
Paris
Steponme
Carla
mylittlebella
malteseadorabella
TuckersMom
DanaH
TheButtercup
Kylee'smom
Bijousmom
Newmommy
Teaco
LexiandNikki'smommy
Puppymommy
Tanner'smom
Peechiesmom


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thats just awesome,well done SM members


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

AWESOME response!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Today was the deadline for Jaimie's gift donations.
Let me know if someone is intending to give and you need a few more days.
I'd like to send this on to Jaimie soon...


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

Hey Traci,
I have been really really sick and got behind on doing things so I just sent mine...

Thanks Jamie for all you do for us. Congrats on your graduation and the new baby. She will be perfect for you. I can't wait to see photos.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

thank you everyone for your great generosity! i cant wait to have my baby at home, and now thanks to all of you, i can fly to get her. once i have pics you can each claim what part of her you want haha!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

$$948.79



Kallie/Catcher's Mom
Pico's Parent 
Mimi2
Joe
Cindysilver
Sylphide/Shrek's Mom
Msmagnolia
Poochiesmom
Frosty'smom
Triste
MMO
Elliesmommy
KAB
littlepeanut
RubyJeansmom
Carol Ann
HappyB
Sparkey
3maltloves4me
maltx3
Paris
Steponme
Carla
mylittlebella
malteseadorabella
TuckersMom
DanaH
TheButtercup
Kylee'smom
Bijousmom
Newmommy
Teaco
LexiandNikki'smommy
Puppymommy
Tanner'smom
Peechiesmom
BrinkleyandNeyland'sMom
Sassy'sMommy
HollyHobbie
Lynda
Alyssafontaine


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

*Wow i've never felt so loved in all my life. this forum truely is a gathering of the best people in the whole world!







*


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> *Wow i've never felt so loved in all my life. this forum truely is a gathering of the best people in the whole world!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww...... [attachment=2927:attachment]


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

That's great SM members. We do love and appreciate you Jaimie. You are very deserving. Looking forward to the arrival of your new baby.


----------

